# Little debbie NOW WITH A VIDEO GOOD AUDIO.



## Zylent (Sep 15, 2019)

Thnks to all the help you guys give me. I finished this project with a lot of problems. But in the end i finished. I couldnt take pictures for the pedal finished, but i gonna do a video with the sound test. Veredict:

Maybe its me but its a very dark tone, its not a cristal clear distortion I LIKE IT. This type of sound its perfect for mixing diferent types of distortions in a recording, or for Live performance with a very TIGHT distortion. Also noticed it doesent have too much bass. Maybe its something worng but its have like the just just amount of bass. You can obtain a very very agresive overdrive and a veru very fuzzy distortion A LOVE THE VERY VERY AGRESIVE OVERDRIVE TONE .

PD: Its my first project with trimpost, its posible to control this trimpots in real time? I mean with the pedal sounding?

Wich are you experience with this project?


----------



## Zylent (Oct 23, 2019)

It took me a little time but finally i can share a video, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice one! What’s your recording setup?


----------



## Zylent (Oct 23, 2019)

Guitar Wahburn PX Solar 17ET. Bogner barcelona with egnater + celestion A type + V type. Shure Sm57. Presonus IONE.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 23, 2019)

About the trimpots the dirty Shirley is the same circuit with all pots instead of trim pots, (I don't think it will fit) if you want to use all with pots and no trim pots


----------

